# Sticky  R35GTR Service Schedule



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


For a full detailed quote please supply full name and registration number to scott(@)abbeymotorsport.co.uk.

I will post up specifications of oils and parts used ASAP.

We do have the EcuTek software for the R35 GTR and can also tune the car with the Uprev software which is better we feel for a more basic tune.

I will have prices for the Ecutek and Uprev remaps very soon.

Any questions ask away

cheers Ludders for pointing out the wrong figures.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry Mark, I can barely read that (old age I guess) might be worth replacing that with a larger image and or PDF file.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

def old age or an old monitor , I will have a jig around with the file and re attach it later on.

PM me a email addy and I will forward to it to you in PDF.

Mark


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Will do, do you have the Consult 3+ software yet?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

No , but it is on it's way , there is a few things that can be done with EcuTek thou that the Consult 3+ does.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> No , but it is on it's way , there is a few things that can be done with EcuTek thou that the Consult 3+ does.


True enough, in fact the main service calibrations can be done with EcuTek without having to install anything on the ECU first, good option for those who don't want a tuning signature registered on their vehicle


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I do have an idea re ECU re communication's registrations. I need to try a few things before I know 100% if it will work thou.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you have a similar service schedule for the 32/33/34 GTRs..??


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

It is in the pipeline.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Excellent stuff. Thanks..


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> Sorry Mark, I can barely read that (old age I guess) might be worth replacing that with a larger image and or PDF file.


hope thats not to big for people but much easier to read.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> hope thats not to big for pople but much easier to read.


That works fine now Mark


----------



## rallyjohn83 (Aug 12, 2010)

Would like to thank the team down at Abbey Motorsport picked my car up on Saturday morning after it being fettled really happy with the service and it really flys now cheers best rgds John with a really big smile !!!!!


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

R32/3/4 accommodated now?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Just give us a email re service on early cars. We prefer to discuss what you require than just quote without any discussion.

mark or scott @abbeymotorsport.co.uk

Thanks


----------

